# Anyone fishing Clendening yet?



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

My son, my dad, a bunch of my buddies, and I are gonna be at Clendening for 5 days starting 4/17. I was wondering if anyone's catching any Crappie or Saugeye yet? Do they have the docks in yet? Campground docks?

Thanks in advance for the report.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Did awesome there today. Crappies, bass, saugeye and even a whitebass or two. The next couple of weeks should be great provided we do not get any extremely cold weather.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

The docks should all be in right now, they were just about done with them Thursday when I was there. The lake is in good shape, the water temp was around 52 degrees and I picked up a couple of nice bass. Did not fish for anything else. This warm weather should really get them moving.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Hows the Crappie fishing in this lake? Might be headed here for the 1st time on the 17th and We no nothing about this lake.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

We do decent with the crappie, but seldom catch any real big ones. Prolly only about 8in on avg.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Any saugeyes being pulled yet? one week and counting until our annual fishing/hunting/camping trip. I can't wait.


----------



## Crappie-Joe (Jan 16, 2010)

be prepared to catfish!!!!


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Crappie-Joe said:


> be prepared to catfish!!!!


I have no problem with Mr. Whiskers


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Terry I would stop by the campground and look you guys up but I will be gone, leaving Sunday and won't return until Friday. A bad cold has kept me off the lake this week so I can't really give you the latest report. You should do well at this time of year. You might want to head for the bridge area and the shoreline leading to them because the water has been a little warmer there. As of last week the crappies were still pretty deep. Good luck and have fun


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Carver said:


> Terry I would stop by the campground and look you guys up but I will be gone, leaving Sunday and won't return until Friday. A bad cold has kept me off the lake this week so I can't really give you the latest report. You should do well at this time of year. You might want to head for the bridge area and the shoreline leading to them because the water has been a little warmer there. As of last week the crappies were still pretty deep. Good luck and have fun


U leaving this Sunday? We'll be out there Friday night through next wednesday. we usually camp near the bottom bathroom. We'll be setting up a BIG white canopy and lots of tents/campers. Stop down. Thanks for the advice. Hope your cold gets better so u can get back on the water.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I am heading for the lake today but I plan to be out of there before the storms come. I will check for you before I leave. They are calling for high winds today so be careful with those tents. Good luck.


----------

